# Burley Creek / Tacoma Vintage Bicycle Swap - It's here ! check out the teaser pic's !



## Frank and Pam Skid Kings (Mar 24, 2022)

This Saturday March 26th. Gourmet Hotdogs and Swap meet T shirts available. This will be a great time !


----------



## SKIDKINGSVBC (Mar 24, 2022)

Cool stuff!


----------



## Frank and Pam Skid Kings (Mar 25, 2022)




----------



## JRE (Mar 25, 2022)

Looks like I'm only bring parts the Bikes are staying home


----------



## JRE (Mar 25, 2022)

Looks like we'll get there around 7 am. And wait for the gate to open


----------

